# Conquer Club



## surskitty (May 25, 2010)

A LINK

It's pretty much Risk, only online and with more interesting maps.  It's pretty fun, I think.

Like Doodle Earth!





It's beautiful.


I'm surskitty there :3


----------



## nastypass (May 26, 2010)

Signed up as Walkerloop :V


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 27, 2010)

I used to play quite a bit. I am Sanguine Seed. Up for a game?


----------

